
Arch fiends in Paradise: What happens when lexicographers fight - diodorus
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/the-dictionary-wars-peter-martin-reviewkory-stamper/
======
etage3
Somewhat connected:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818730)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/9qmD1](https://archive.md/9qmD1)

